# Looking for anyone who is willing to chat I'm open to try both erp and RP.



## Zorrena (Sep 26, 2021)

Hello I'm looking for someone who is willing to both chat between RP sessions and or try erp or RP with. I've only had maybe 2 tries at erp so I'm fairly unsure of myself but if your willing to talk to a newbie I'm ready to try. 

As for chatting I'm always looking to befriend new people so I may try and chat with you if your willing.

Here's a link to my main sona if you want to see her. https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/zorrena/folder/812659/Zorrena

I'm open to most kinds of fetishes if you are curious you can ask and I'll list them to you. Hopefully I've done this correctly.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 26, 2021)

I might be interested in some RP'ing and chatting.


----------



## Zorrena (Sep 26, 2021)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I might be interested in some RP'ing and chatting.


Ah OK well hello thanks for replying is there any questions I may have left unanswered you'd like to know?


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 26, 2021)

Meh, I'll learn as I go. ^ ^

Mind if I start a conversation with y' and we'll go from there?


----------



## Zorrena (Sep 26, 2021)

Sure that's OK with me.


----------



## NovaSwiftBrony (Sep 26, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> Hello I'm looking for someone who is willing to both chat between RP sessions and or try erp or RP with. I've only had maybe 2 tries at erp so I'm fairly unsure of myself but if your willing to talk to a newbie I'm ready to try.
> 
> As for chatting I'm always looking to befriend new people so I may try and chat with you if your willing.
> 
> ...


Sure I'd love to talk with a new friend and even delve into some rps! Do you perhaps have discord?


----------



## Zorrena (Sep 26, 2021)

NovaSwiftBrony said:


> Sure I'd love to talk with a new friend and even delve into some rps! Do you perhaps have discord?


Hello and yes I do have a discord you can find me with this Techpriest#6931


----------



## Mambi (Sep 27, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> Hello I'm looking for someone who is willing to both chat between RP sessions and or try erp or RP with. I've only had maybe 2 tries at erp so I'm fairly unsure of myself but if your willing to talk to a newbie I'm ready to try.
> 
> As for chatting I'm always looking to befriend new people so I may try and chat with you if your willing.
> 
> ...



Always up for some RP fun, feel free to drop me a line in the PM's anytime!
_<the cat smiles widely and with glowing eyes opens a shimmering rift in the air. With a wave, he playfully dives into the rift, his laughter trailing as the rift closes behind him>_


----------



## The-Courier (Sep 27, 2021)

Sure, I'm interested


----------



## Yatho (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm always up for some rp if you like


----------



## PrincessSeaDrgon (Sep 28, 2021)

Hello! I'd be interested in trying out some casual RP/ERP with you if you want! Here or discord or wherever is fine with me ^^


----------



## Yatho (Sep 28, 2021)

PrincessSeaDrgon said:


> Hello! I'd be interested in trying out some casual RP/ERP with you if you want! Here or discord or wherever is fine with me ^^


I'd be down to to rp with you on discord if you like


----------



## Julesfuller (Sep 28, 2021)

Is this still open


----------



## Zorrena (Sep 28, 2021)

Julesfuller said:


> Hello! I'd be interested in trying out some casual RP/ERP with you if you want! Here or discord or wherever is fine with me ^^


Is this still open hello yes I hadn't checked in since Sunday after I got messages from 3others but I'm open to meeting others. I still need to respond to the rest as well as I didn't think so many people would wanna try talking with me.


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 12, 2021)

Hey! Would love to chat, erp or casual rp also. Pm me if interesr


----------



## KohleCoke (Oct 18, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> Hello I'm looking for someone who is willing to both chat between RP sessions and or try erp or RP with. I've only had maybe 2 tries at erp so I'm fairly unsure of myself but if your willing to talk to a newbie I'm ready to try.
> 
> As for chatting I'm always looking to befriend new people so I may try and chat with you if your willing.
> 
> ...


Hello! I can chat or rp or whatever, just note I am not online often. All my social medias are "RykerTheRacc". Twitter, Insta, Telegram, and Discord!


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 27, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> Hello I'm looking for someone who is willing to both chat between RP sessions and or try erp or RP with. I've only had maybe 2 tries at erp so I'm fairly unsure of myself but if your willing to talk to a newbie I'm ready to try.
> 
> As for chatting I'm always looking to befriend new people so I may try and chat with you if your willing.
> 
> ...


Apologies if this gets overwhelming with so many people! We can talk more but do you like TF or paws? I'm feel I might as well ask now since that's what I was looking for.


----------



## Zorrena (Oct 27, 2021)

Anedgyguything said:


> Apologies if this gets overwhelming with so many people! We can talk more but do you like TF or paws? I'm feel I might as well ask now since that's what I was looking for.


Not a problem at all. Although many more than I thought answered only a few still talk. As for your question if TF stands for transformation I've not had any RP with that but I've enjoyed stories with it. If you mean Team Fortress I like that also but it's been awhile since I played so I'm probably rusty. As for paws not really a thing for me plus I've got hooves.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 27, 2021)

I'd be interested in role playing and potentially being friends


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm still down for doing stuff, though the settings I'm familiar the most with is science fiction.


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 27, 2021)

Zorrena said:


> Not a problem at all. Although many more than I thought answered only a few still talk. As for your question if TF stands for transformation I've not had any RP with that but I've enjoyed stories with it. If you mean Team Fortress I like that also but it's been awhile since I played so I'm probably rusty. As for paws not really a thing for me plus I've got hooves.


I do mean transformation hehe.


----------



## Zorrena (Oct 28, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> I'd be interested in role playing and potentially being friends


Well if you want to you can add me on discord or telegram whichever you prefer. Telegram is just Zorrena with a similar pfp and Techpriest#6931 on discord


----------



## Anedgyguything (Oct 28, 2021)

I've sent you a friend request on discord!


----------



## Katazrophic (Nov 2, 2021)

Eyy, I'd be interested in either chatting and/or RPs! Discord mainly, but I'm fine for RP on Forum messaging too!! ^^


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 2, 2021)

Katazrophic said:


> Eyy, I'd be interested in either chatting and/or RPs! Discord mainly, but I'm fine for RP on Forum messaging too!! ^^


Hello there if you like you can add me on discord to chat/rp whichever whenever here's my discord tag Techpriest#6931


----------



## DemiRabis0 (Nov 23, 2021)

Heya. I'm open to both erotic and family friendly RPs as well as everything in between! I'm also always open to new friends. 

So, I'd be MORE than happy to chat with you outside of RPing. If you're still looking, and/or would like a possible new friend. Hit me up! We can totally exchange Discords.
If not that's totally okay too! I hope you find what you're looking for!


----------



## Zorrena (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello to anyone who stumbles across this. Just wanted to say this is still active as I'm still looking to meet people and chat or RP if you want to as well.


----------



## Colt_Maverick (Nov 26, 2021)

Hey there!

I'm looking to RP, ERP or just meet people! You can reply here, note me on my profile ( https://www.furaffinity.net/user/coltmaverick/ ) or we can exchange discord info


----------



## KohleCoke (Feb 21, 2022)

Zorrena said:


> Hello to anyone who stumbles across this. Just wanted to say this is still active as I'm still looking to meet people and chat or RP if you want to as well.


If you want a fluffy kitty or a pretty predator, I'm here! My discord is @SchneeTheSnep#4293


----------



## Zorrena (Feb 21, 2022)

SchneeTheSnep said:


> If you want a fluffy kitty or a pretty predator, I'm here! My discord is @SchneeTheSnep#4293


Sorry for delay just got off work and saw I got an email notification. Sure I'll add you in a second.


----------



## FatChimera (Feb 23, 2022)

Hey there, I'd be interested in doing something or just chatting with you. Though can we discuss details in DMs?


----------



## Zorrena (Feb 24, 2022)

FatChimera said:


> Hey there, I'd be interested in doing something or just chatting with you. Though can we discuss details in DMs?


hello and sure I'll send you a DM in a second.


----------

